# Does my puppy sleep too much?



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi folks, back for yet more advice!

Winter is now 3 months old and we seem to be in a decent routine now. The thing is, she doesn't sleep much at all during the day. Her bedtime has always been 10pm since we got her. But I also put her in her crate for an hour at about 7pm whilst I'm cleaning up, (that's MY crazy hour). When I let her back out to play after my cleaning, she just wants to sleep!! She goes back into her crate, or if I try and force her to stay awake she'll go into crazy overtired mode and start biting everyone.

So basically, she is sleeping from 7pm-7am. Plus probably 2 hours during the day. Of course she gets toilet breaks every 3-4 hours, but she always goes straight back into her crate and sleeps after. Is this normal?? 

We're not doing anything exhausting during the day by the way - usually a play in the garden in the afternoon, and a short walk in the evening. She's always full of energy after those.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

As long as you know that she doesn't have any health issues I'd say she's just getting the rest she needs. She's still just a baby and they sleep a lot. Stosh just turned 2 yrs old and he goes through spurts where he sleeps more than other days. Like last Sunday- he literally slept all day except for potty breaks and a brief play in the yard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought something was wrong with my pup
if was awake. :laugh:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Puppies sleep around 22 hours a day. Many adult dogs will sleep up to 20 hours a day. So, nope, sounds about right.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Puppies sleep around 22 hours a day. Many adult dogs will sleep up to 20 hours a day. So, nope, sounds about right.


What!?!?! My pups must be insomniacs lol! They sleep through the night just fine 11pm(ish)-6am but play most of the day and evening. I wish they slept that much sometimes


----------

